# Calpe Spain



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

he folks
very exited going over to spain next week, hoping to stay at calpe for a week, just wondered if any one new of sites close to town/sea front and if it would be flat enough for a manual wheel chair 
many thanks edd


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

We used to live very close to Calpe and it is a very hilly town. But you will find the front is flat enough for a manual wheel chair.


Enjoy your trip. You sound excited. John


----------



## thedriver (Feb 14, 2011)

Camping Calpemar,not far from sea and 5-10min walk or ride to very nice town.
Small but cosy site,only about 3 years old but try to book or turn up and take a chance quite popular with Brits.
If you can't get in there were M/homes parking overnight on the roads at the back of the site last time we were there(Xmas 2009-10
Enjoy and good luck

The driver. (Bruce)


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

cheers folks 
thanks for your input calpe here we come 
edd


----------



## thedriver (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, Where the site is it's very flat,you can go to the seafront (nice resturant does a good English breakfast,look out for the German cake and bread shop,not far from the site,YUMMMY!!!!.It,s only when you go into town it gets hilly.
I wish I was going with you, Have fun

Bruce.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Wild camping could be a problem in Calpe. When we were there earlier in the year, the police were moving wild campers off particularly near the Calpemar campsite. They have also put up motorhome parking prohibition notices there and also closer to the front.

Calpemar had involved the police as the wild campers were trying to use the site's facilities. 

Calpemar is an excellent campsite but is always very busy - best to book ahead. 

There is also Camping Merced which is in the newer part of town but a bit further from the sea front. Don't think it is an ACSI site which Calpemar is.

Hope this helps

Sue


----------



## thedriver (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, Well thats a good update,we were on Calpemar at the time,just noticed wild campers.We always note possible wild camping spots even better if they are walking distance from a town,we always do as the French do,if they let us park for a night or two,we spend some money in shops,eating holes,garages etc.,It's handy for future trips even for an overnight stop enroute somewhere else.


Bruce.







Always remember old Chinese proverb when planing your life;It does not matter which way you stand--- your feet are on the floor and your head is near the ceiling!!!!


----------

